# Quality underwear



## Don Goldstein (Dec 25, 2005)

I recently purchased some Calvin Klein underwear from their web site. I purchased simple briefs and simple undershirts. I was disappointed with the quality. The material (cotton) was somewhat thin and the stitching of one of the undershirts starting coming apart the second time I washed it.

Can anyone recommend a brand (or web site) for purchasing high quality, simple men's underwear?


----------



## BAB (Dec 22, 2007)

calvin klein


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

It's not exactly high end underwear, but back in my undergrad they washed out clothes for us and whatever it was they did, it would tear up Nordstrom shirts in 2-3 months. I found that Brooks Brothers underwear held up well (and it's on a good sale right now). Wow this is a super old thread that got brought back.


----------



## Young Pro (Jun 2, 2005)

> Can anyone recommend a brand (or web site) for purchasing high quality, simple men's underwear?


I'm a fan of the 2x(ist) line, very nice pima cotton on the boxers and briefs, and great, close-fitting moisture repelling undershirts as well.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

I've been quite happy with their briefs and t-shirts also. good choice!



Young Pro said:


> I'm a fan of the 2x(ist) line, very nice pima cotton on the boxers and briefs, and great, close-fitting moisture repelling undershirts as well.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Jockey


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Hanro


----------



## ss1088 (Mar 30, 2007)

I have been happy with lands end. Much better than BB IMO.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I think there are four sorts of underwear. Pick the level you need.

Durable and simple- Penneys
Better colors and acceptable durability- Ralph Lauren
The ones your girlfriend wants to steal and take for herself- That varies so shop around with her in mind. Remember she wants YOURS not a gift boxed pair.
Finally Spiderman or Sponge Bob, etc- Check Ebay. There will give your wife or girl friend a reason to laugh behind your back.


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

+1 on Brooks Brothers...high quality, and fairly reasonable price (at least during the sale or at the outlet stores)...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I like Jockey.

Cruiser


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Zimmerli
Polo
Merona from Target


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

maxnharry said:


> Zimmerli
> Polo
> Merona from Target


Yes, there's a lot about Zimmerli on the forum, it's stocked by Kabbaz & Kelly.


----------



## rssmsvc (Aug 5, 2004)

I love the Brooks Brothers items , especially the ones that come in specific waist sizes not M/L/XL.

I want to try the Mercer ones that everyone raves about.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

A thread about underwear and Senor Kabbaz hasn't posted yet? Too much tequila last night compadre?


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Young Pro said:


> I'm a fan of the 2x(ist) line, very nice pima cotton on the boxers and briefs, and great, close-fitting moisture repelling undershirts as well.


2(x)ist is great, they have a line 2(x) by 2(x)ist that is sold at mervyn's and the like. It's not of the same kind of cotton or anywhere near as decent.


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

Zimmerli


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't laugh........try UnderArmor athletic shirts and underwear, tight, comfortable made to last. Are troops use them in the field and they work.
just a thought.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Don Goldstein said:


> I recently purchased some Calvin Klein underwear from their web site. I purchased simple briefs and simple undershirts. I was disappointed with the quality. The material (cotton) was somewhat thin and the stitching of one of the undershirts starting coming apart the second time I washed it.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a brand (or web site) for purchasing high quality, simple men's underwear?


Try Sunspel
They are a classic quality British company and I like the different styles of Boxer Shorts available.
Regards
RBH


----------



## IvanBoesky (Aug 13, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Egyptian brand Cottonil?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Load another vote in the BB column. Bought on sale at any of BB's outlet stores, it is hard to match the value they represent. They are very comfortable, durable and quite reasonably priced!


----------



## emk (Jul 19, 2005)

Perofil. I'm partial to the "Dynamic" line.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Aertex


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried undergarments made from micromodal? They felt light as feather and very silky when I touched the material in the store. 

Many brands including zimmerli have a range made from micromodal. I am sort of a late adopter and am still sticking to cotton for now until I hear more good things about them.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

upnorth said:


> Has anyone tried undergarments made from micromodal? They felt light as feather and very silky when I touched the material in the store.
> 
> Many brands including zimmerli have a range made from micromodal. I am sort of a late adopter and am still sticking to cotton for now until I hear more good things about them.


 and are both trade names owned by the Lenzing Group for fibers produced by extruding beech tree pulp reduced to a ball of goo by various chemicals. (Yes, for those of you who are fiber technologists, that makes Modal and MicroModal rayons.) In addition to softness, Modals are stronger than cottons (both while wet and dry), take dyes better than cotton, and wick moisture more effectively than cotton. I have tried Zimmerli MicroModal (blended with a small amount of Lycra) and Merona Modal (blended with a small amount of Spandex). Not surprisingly, the Zimmerli is softer and lighter and comes through the wash better. It's good (if extremely expensive) stuff, especially if you like something that's a bit clingy.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

If you're looking for underwear for the gym or other sporting endeavours, I highly recommend Nike Pro compression shorts. I usually take a medium waist, but I have bought four pair of these compression shorts in XL, and they have been comfortable, durable, and effective. They're even nice to wear under a suit because you don't have to worry about wedgies or bunching underneath your pants. I've tried other compression shorts (adidas, Reebok, etc.), but nothing compares to the comfort of the Nike ones.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

jcusey said:


> and are both trade names owned by the Lenzing Group for fibers produced by extruding beech tree pulp reduced to a ball of goo by various chemicals. (Yes, for those of you who are fiber technologists, that makes Modal and MicroModal rayons.) In addition to softness, Modals are stronger than cottons (both while wet and dry), take dyes better than cotton, and wick moisture more effectively than cotton. I have tried Zimmerli MicroModal (blended with a small amount of Lycra) and Merona Modal (blended with a small amount of Spandex). Not surprisingly, the Zimmerli is softer and lighter and comes through the wash better. It's good (if extremely expensive) stuff, especially if you like something that's a bit clingy.


Another source of micromodal fabrics:


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

aussiebum.

Or if you have the dough - Gianni Versace, which are super quality (and look great!).


----------



## brioni007 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Sunspel Underwear*

Try sunspel undergarments, It's a british brand. The best quality undergarment that has adorned this imperfect body.


----------



## Innovan (Dec 7, 2005)

Would be interested in hearing comments about Bird's Boxers, which is made by a Sausalito couple.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

In my experience Hanro is the best.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

i've been sticking to fruit of the loom lately. they hold up pretty nicely.

Here... some underwear tips I wrote up some time ago.

Underwear has not always been a fascination for women and how they want their bodies to appear. There was a time in the world when men… real men took pride in their figure to the point that they would buy underwear that helped improve the look of their physique. As in the way many ladies corset and belly shapers have gone out of fashion, men’s underwear has taken a turn for the drab with choices being limited to pretty much the bare necessities of boxers or briefs or boxer briefs (my preference).

As my belly gets slimmer there are a few things I’d like to share about men’s underwear. 

1. With modern underwear, tuck the undershirt into the undershorts. 
This keeps the dress shirt from being dragged out by the undershirt and gives a cleaner appearance.

2. For the heavier men… wear the undershorts below the overlapping belly and the trousers over the belly and at your natural waste. This takes some of the pressure off your wasteband and keeps the undershorts from riding up even higher and causing discomfort.

3. When they change color, buy new underwear... I have been on too many business trips where the guy in the room with me has on a pair that was probably white to begin with though changed color over time... Ladies, if this is your guy... buy him some new cotton.

In many cases the women have it easy... they know where to go when they want a garment that makes them look as though they have lost 5 pounds... For men, in the year 2006 you have to do an in depth google search that may yield nothing you'd touch with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## smlaz (May 13, 2005)

Calida
+1 Hanro
+1 Merona/Target


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Mattdeckard 

My one New Year's resolution was to buy two new pairs of boxers. This was a most timely post. When I read about the changing color I decided I should increase the quantity of my purchase.


----------



## Innovan (Dec 7, 2005)

There's still corset makers for men, of which is probably the best known. I was certainly surprised in the book "The Cut of his Coat" how many men's corset ads there were historically.

I don't see wasp waists for men coming back into fashion quite yet myself. But in San Francisco the whole "body molding" crowd loves them. I'd rank it as less stupid than getting a tattoo and more fresh than the extremely tired "modern primitive with too many body piercings" look ...but still a bit odd and drag queeny if worn by itself as a fetish object instead of worn under your clothes as intended as a foundational item.










https://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157602502159691/


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Will said:


> A thread about underwear and Senor Kabbaz hasn't posted yet? Too much tequila last night compadre?


 No, darn it. With the new Dimension50 Pure Comfort falling off the shelves and the new Bamboofil on the way in, Kabbaz is down in the stockroom, 11' up on a ladder, trying to figure out where to fit all the damn stuff and still have room for the Arak.

But here's one photo in the meawhile:


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Innovan said:


> Would be interested in hearing comments about Bird's Boxers, which is made by a Sausalito couple.


But, but, but.........I like my novelty boxers. I really want to find quality boxers in novelty prints. You'd better be able to laugh when you drop trou. 

That Bird's custom boxers are two piece construction is a dealbreaker. Having a seam in my crack just is not comfortably; this leaves their classic as the only viable option and not for that price.

I wear Hanes t's because they make a tall.


----------



## greynolds (Aug 19, 2007)

clothesboy said:


> I wear Hanes t's because they make a tall.


You may already know this, but other brands, including Calvin Klein and Jockey make tall t's. https://www.rochesterclothing.com and https://www.casualmale.com are a couple of good sources - their normal prices aren't great, but they do have pretty regular sales and have lots of options in big and tall sizes. They're actually both owned by the same parent company - Rochester carries the higher end stuff (Burberry, Ermenegildo Zegna, Robert Talbot, etc.). They both carry Nautica and Polo and both have very limited suit options, unfortunately (I take a 52 or 54 long and a 44" waist, which is really tough to find off the rack).


----------



## Lauriston (Dec 17, 2007)

I have always had good experiences with Fruit of the Loom.


----------



## wharrell (Nov 26, 2004)

If you wear Full Cut Boxers:

- Highly recommend the Tiger Mountain Boxer Shorts. Generous full cut, quality fabrics, quality construction and they won't pinch you off. Great boxers in Oxford Cloth, Pinpoint Oxford and Broadcloths










- Dillard's Rountree & York Broadcloth Boxers are a pretty good cut also

If you wear Full Cut Briefs:

- JC Penny Stafford Full Cut Briefs
- Get the 6pak
- About the only truly full cut brief left on the market, just the right amount of support and no binding at all in these puppies










T Shirts

- JC Penny Stafford Heavy Weight Cotton Crew or V T's
- Can't be beat

A Shirts

- JC Penny Stafford


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Who sells the Tiger Mountain boxers?


----------



## wharrell (Nov 26, 2004)

mpcsb said:


> Who sells the Tiger Mountain boxers?


Try:

Sir Shop

https://www.sirshop.com/Tiger Mountain Boxers.htm

Dann On Line

https://www.dann-online.com/boxer_shorts_from_dann_clothing.htm


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

CEGO boxers


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> Don't laugh........try UnderArmor athletic shirts and underwear, tight, comfortable made to last. Are troops use them in the field and they work.
> just a thought.


Capt Ron is spot on. I have been wearing the under armour line for t shirts and boxer briefs for years now and won't wear anything else. Just make sure (for the t-shirts) to get the tactical, elsewise the logo shows through your light colored shirts


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Country Irish said:


> Mattdeckard
> 
> My one New Year's resolution was to buy two new pairs of boxers. This was a most timely post. When I read about the changing color I decided I should increase the quantity of my purchase.


When it comes to boxer briefs and briefs, I prefer navy or even better, black.

Lands' End make some that last a long time, and are soft and comfy to wear:

https://www.landsend.com/ix/mens-cl...1&store=le&sort=Recommended&pageSize=12&tab=1

In boxers, I've got all kinds tho' again I tend to prefer darker colors and patterns. My fave is probably RL Polo Black Watch boxers. Derek Rose makes a nice short (check STP for these from time to time) and Paul Frederick used to sell a really nice style with fabric-covered elastic waistbands and one button on the fly.

Ts are v-neck or tanktop, depending on how much shoulder room exists in my shirt and jacket on a given day. I prefer BB's white mercerized-cotton models, made in Canada and a very good buy on sale.

Ts under my casual shirts (e.g. flannels in the winter) are solid gray from Lands' End.


----------



## oceanic (Jan 4, 2008)

*Underwear*

Although some may look down on them, for basic white briefs I like Stafford Mid-Rise. I find the material has more stretch and stays soft longer than some of the designer brands. The full cut are way too big. The mid-rise are like standard cut for the designer brands.

For boxers, Polo are the best. The are not too slim and not too baggy. I find the BB legs are too long; makes me feel like I am wearing 2 pair of pants.


----------



## skefferz (Jun 6, 2006)

+1 Zimmerli

+1 2(x)ist for color

C-IN2 for color


----------



## TurnerOle (Jul 18, 2007)

People should really try the Alfani brand that sells at Macy's. Their undershirts are perfect - Soft, durable, inexpensive, and snug-fitting. Last I checked they were made in Canada too - kind of nice to pick up something that you feel fairly sure wasn't made in sweatshops.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

TurnerOle said:


> People should really try the Alfani brand that sells at Macy's. Their undershirts are perfect - Soft, durable, inexpensive, and snug-fitting. Last I checked they were made in Canada too - kind of nice to pick up something that you feel fairly sure wasn't made in sweatshops.


yeah,
Good point! I for one don't want anyone else's sweat on my underwear!


----------



## jasonbourne (Dec 10, 2007)

intimissimi is great, and rather reasonably priced in europe. 95% of their stuff is for the ladies but their boxer briefs are 100% Italian cotton and really hold up.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Punto Blanco, Giulio Barcelona, Nikos Apostolopulos, Bruno Banani, Yves Saint Laurent, Versus, Versace Intensive, Impetus, Emporio Armani, Just Cavalli, Parah, Hom


----------



## The Other Andy (Jan 9, 2008)

After years of wondering, I just realized how to pronounce 2(x)ist reading this thread. Yes, I am that stupid. 

As for underwear, I like the stuff my wife gets me from J. Crew. Soft, seems to last, not expensive


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

An Article in the Times yesterday describing a Which? test comparing underwear from M&S to Asda (Walmart), Calvin Klein and Tesco:

https://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/retailing/article3587109.ece


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Beware the Underarmor and Compression*

I noticed many of you highly recommending these brands for regular underwear use. I think they are great if you are NOT a sweater. Being of Southern Italian descent, my body naturally sweats more to cool me off in warmer times (that's why we sweat). The "compression" items are meant to take that sweat and wick it off of your body to keep you dry. However, said sweat doesn't magically disappear (wouldn't that be great!). It goes from the inner layer of the garment to the outer, then onto whatever you are wearing above. People who don't generally sweat a lot won't be bothered by this, but if you're like me, and sweat a great deal (or even moderately) these items will leave you and your clothing not so fresh. I use them for my runs, and my wife needs to leave the room when I come back in the apartment, and basically makes me shower IMMEDIATELY upon my return.

Having said that, I use Banana Republic boxer/briefs...they're soft, comfy, and relatively inexpensive (especially when on sale). The legs can ride up a bit if I'm wearing tighter pants, but usually they're good. For undershirts, I stick with v-necks made by Polo. I get them for 3 for $21 at Century 21. Great fit and very comfy. I also have two pair of Deisel v-necks that I really like. Used to wear Seven, but they have a tag affixed to the right sleeve thats agitating to my skin. Puma also makes good tee shirts, but I haven't been able to find them in v-necks yet. All of these were 100% cotton.


----------



## JDJ (May 2, 2007)

My favorite pair of boxers is from Brooks Brothers and made from oxford cloth.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

I know most of you hate the word, but I like Nordstrom's boxers. I have big legs from skiing and cycling and they have lots of room for me.


----------



## mayan50 (Mar 10, 2008)

Great thread, I just never thought I'd be discussing underwear with other guys...

I have thrown away more underwear and undershirts in the past few years.

Underwear:
How can you guys wear traditional boxers? Too much material for me, and briefs make an extra 10 pounds around the waist look more like 50. So I've settled on boxer briefs that hug tight, but breathe. What I haven't settled on is a good reliable brand for them. I can't go $80 per pair, as some have suggested (I have to save that money for Lobb shoes). So the surprise for me from this thread is Merona from Target, I'm gonna give this a shot. Any other suggestions for boxer briefs only?

Undershirts:
I wear V-necks, and feel compelled to tuck my t-shirt in my boxer briefs. As others have pointed out, this allows my dress shirt to drape better. It is always the same thing, I buy t-shirts, they fit ok, I wash them, and then poof they shrink to the point of untuckability. Any suggestions here? Merona?

Thanks for listening to my underwear woes, please stay on your side of the bed


----------



## Profacio (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey guys. I've gotten a few nice pairs from:

https://wyzman.com

The shipping speed isn't the greatest, but those that I have gotten (boxers or boxer briefs) from them I've been pleased with. They have a decent selection.

Cheers.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Jockey Elance Bikinis


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

mayan50 said:


> Great thread, I just never thought I'd be discussing underwear with other guys...
> 
> I have thrown away more underwear and undershirts in the past few years.
> 
> ...


Wash in cold water, line dry. Or, use a brand that carries talls. You listening Alex?:devil: (I don't know that Zimmerli doesn't have a tall I've just never seen them advertised and it's more fun to throw stones than do due diligence.:icon_smile


----------



## tug (May 16, 2008)

*New Undershirt Alternatives*



mayan50 said:


> Undershirts:
> I wear V-necks, and feel compelled to tuck my t-shirt in my boxer briefs. As others have pointed out, this allows my dress shirt to drape better. It is always the same thing, I buy t-shirts, they fit ok, I wash them, and then poof they shrink to the point of untuckability. Any suggestions here? Merona?


There are a few new undershirt companies that offer a few different features, including a longer cut so that your undershirts stay tucked in:


----------



## D2008 (Apr 3, 2008)

mayan50 said:


> Great thread, I just never thought I'd be discussing underwear with other guys...
> 
> I have thrown away more underwear and undershirts in the past few years.
> 
> ...


I agree with the "too much material" boxer comment, and like tighter-fitting low-cut or boxer briefs myself, but if you tuck your dress shirts into your briefs, doesn't that create bunching that is even worse than that which is created with boxers and an untucked shirt?


----------



## D2008 (Apr 3, 2008)

rgrossicone said:


> I noticed many of you highly recommending these brands for regular underwear use. I think they are great if you are NOT a sweater. Being of Southern Italian descent, my body naturally sweats more to cool me off in warmer times (that's why we sweat). The "compression" items are meant to take that sweat and wick it off of your body to keep you dry. However, said sweat doesn't magically disappear (wouldn't that be great!). It goes from the inner layer of the garment to the outer, then onto whatever you are wearing above. People who don't generally sweat a lot won't be bothered by this, but if you're like me, and sweat a great deal (or even moderately) these items will leave you and your clothing not so fresh. I use them for my runs, and my wife needs to leave the room when I come back in the apartment, and basically makes me shower IMMEDIATELY upon my return.
> ...
> quote]
> 
> This is true about the sweat going to the outer part of the garment, but I think part of the theory is that once it is on the outer part, it is able to evaporate quicker because air can get to it easier. I've noticed that my UnderArmour clothes dry a lot quicker than my 100% cotton clothes used to. If you are a heavy sweater, UnderArmour clothing does not seem to show sweat as much, either (but of course sweat transfer onto other garments will still there).


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

JayJay said:


> Jockey


+1

Jockey Classic t-shirts have held their size and shape very well for me. Much better than Merona.

Now, Merona classic (pouch) briefs are my choice in that department. I think they recently changed their color pattern (added a stripe in the band) and I got 6 pair at a deep clearance price. At regular price they are still top drawer!


----------



## MOET49 (Dec 8, 2008)

*underwear*

Jockey pouch, Jockey eleance, all 2xist--and recently the Australian online brand named Obviously


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

Mr. Golem said:


> Jockey Elance Bikinis


bananna hammock :crazy:


----------



## newtrane (May 4, 2006)

Is Kabbaz jewish?


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

No he's episcopalian - can he make your white hood now?

;-)


----------



## newtrane (May 4, 2006)

yes, please.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

Brooks Brothers - warm wash, non-chlorine bleach, medium setting in drier.


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

In my humble opinion, Hanes Premium boxers are as consistently well-made and comfortable as anything available. The price point is just an added bonus; just don't confuse the cheap product with the premium line.


----------



## misterhyde (Dec 4, 2009)

*simple underwear*

I don't know if you find Sloggi in the states. If you do, try them. I've worn them for years and can't fault them. Wash well at 40 and last ages


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

newtrane said:


> Is Kabbaz jewish?





deanayer said:


> No he's episcopalian - can he make your white hood now? ;-)


No, Catholic. Thus all hoods are crafted from pure silk charmeuse woven at the same silk mill which weaves the cloth for the Pope's robes.

Please note that, given the time and attention involved in the fitting process, there is a minimum order of six hoods. However, in response to the sluggish economy, we now permit mixing and matching hood colors within the six minimum.

This is the silk loom:

​


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I find the inexpensive Gap boxers feature plaids and such I love, and are super comfy. Small works for me.

Tried their briefs, but they are too binding. There's er, not enough room in them.


----------



## Dressed for business (Mar 11, 2010)

*Best in class*

I have tried high end and mass for business and personal. Brooks Brothers french back boxers are best quality and fit: No elastic, slightly higher and longer, they fit like good fitting clothes.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"Thus all hoods are crafted from pure silk charmeuse woven "

Can I get a matching cape and tights with that?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Country Irish said:


> "Thus all hoods are crafted from pure silk charmeuse woven "
> 
> Can I get a matching cape and tights with that?


Whatever floats your boat ... but to date most clients have preferred prefer matching cape with _contrasting _tights.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*What about lingerie's?*



Dressed for business said:


> No elastic, slightly higher and longer, they fit like good fitting clothes.


hummm, You're a good...:idea:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

lovemeparis said:


> What about lingerie's?


Love you, Paris! Ask ... and ye shall receive:

​
​


----------



## oli150194 (Sep 9, 2020)

I *wouldn't *recommend the CR7 underwear. Bought into the name and was very disappointed with the quality and general feel of the boxers


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I also have had T-shirt shrink but lately Haynes has been making a T-shirt with a Cotton/poly blend. It is a lighter weight T-shirt then a 100% cotton and since it has polyester in there, my experience is that it doesn’t shrink nearly as bad. You can pick them up at Walmart or target and they’re pretty inexpensive so you can try out a six pack for like $15


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

oli150194 said:


> I *wouldn't *recommend the CR7 underwear


Never heard of CR7 underwear until today. Looks like Cristiano Ronaldo has tried to capitalize on his personal brand, and partnered with a manufacturer (JBS Textile Group in Scandinavia) to produce an underwear line. I've not seen these types of partnerships last *that* long or deliver products that are exceptional.

It's unfortunate because it appears that JBS has been around since 1939, and you'd think they make something exceptional by now.



memphislawyer said:


> T-shirt with a Cotton/poly blend.... doesn't shrink nearly as bad


Any garment's shrinkage, including an undershirt, can be controlled by the manufacturer. While it is true that polyester and cotton/polyester blends can shrink less (more info here), the manufacturer has the ability to pre-shrink fabric or garments beforehand.

Also, if the manufacturer knows the garment (i.e. underwear or undershirt) will shrink, they have the ability to build in the shrinkage so the post-laundered/dried garment will be the size they want it to be.

Unfortunately low-cost (value) brands like Hanes, Fruit of the Loom, Jockey, and others don't always incur the extra expense of pre-shrinking fabric or garments because it further lowers their profitability.

A key way to avoid buying any undershirt or underwear that shrinks is to pay a little extra and buy from a brand that states their items are pre-shrunk, pre-washed, or washes down to size.


----------

